# And The Winner Is....!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeeaaahhh!!

High Point winner, epic 

Speed Barrels - First place B Division
Pole Bending - Fourth place B division
Figure 8 - First place B division
Keyhole Race - Second place B division
Texas Barrels - Fifth place B division (He _majorly _blew out the first barrel!)
Flag Race - No Placing.

Jester is a very consistent B Division runner. He's not the fastest but he's not the slowest either. He did well, a lot more aggressive running than last time.

Speed Barrels is his best event. I finally gave up steering and just "Ssshhh" and "Hey!" when it was needed and he does it on his own. He hauled butt through that course!

Pole Bending is my least favorite event, definately. Jester always wants to run right back through the timers instead of weaving and I nearly knocked over two poles and he blew past one and I had to backtrack, but his speed in the straight-away was enough to make up the extra seconds, plus there weren't many people entered.

Figure 8 is my favorite. Jester does a lot better on the flat running through timers but he turns beautifully around those poles and totally picks up the pace on the flat.

Keyhole is so simple yet so hard! I went through the timers to the poles and he did several jumps....but not like a buck, it was like he was jumping logs, which makes no sense since it was perfect, smooth sand. o.0

Texas Barrels was good, but like I said he likes to blow past on the flat and he went right past and I had to whip around really quick with much protest from the crazy horse I was sitting on 

Flag race was not good. He was so excited that he started crowhopping before I even let him run, so I just made him walk after convincing him that picking a fight with me would be a very bad idea.


I hadn't gamed on Jester in several months, so he was still unsure with me. Last time I just loped because he was still sore, but this time he was aggressive and I finally just leaned forward, gave him his head and let him run. He's so good, he's hot in the arena but once we get outside I can drop the reins and he falls asleep by the gate. I actually napped with him for a little while. Honestly, I fell asleep across his neck with the saddle horn jabbing my side, which wasn't my brightest idea but whatever I was tired xD

But yeah. I finally got that breast collar I'd been eyeing at the shop. The dark one with the purple and black rhinestones  Yay!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, sounds like y'all had a blast!! Great job to you and Jester, do you have any pictures at all?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

APHA MOMMA said:


> Wow, sounds like y'all had a blast!! Great job to you and Jester, do you have any pictures at all?


I have a couple pictures of Jester but I don't have any of us competing. Here's one of the better ones:









Hehe, I've had my camera since the dawn of time, so the pictures don't come out so good, but whatever xD

Lolz next time I'll record our runs!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job!! I love jester!!! gah beautiful paint (don't tell D I was looking at another paint though :lol I've always wanted to try barrels but with D being an English pleasure horse I am sure we would be VERY slow! lol.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

nice paint i am training my paint for gaming. she did really well at the first show. a local event just starting slow and letting her get used to lights and the sounds. i am not in any hurry to rush her. she enjoyed it and i had fun as well that was what i was after more than anything just to let her enjoy herself at the show. i will be taking 2 with me next Cutter and a mare that I am riding for a friend named Taylor. It will be taylors first show so am excited about that.


----------

